# Angler Kayaks



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

My buddy and I are looking into buying a couple angler kayaks and taking a 3 day trip along the OBX camping at night and fishing our rears off. We are both in great shap and 190-200 pounds. Looking for any suggestions on what angler kayaks are ideal for handing the obx surf and are stable enough for us to fish comfortably. So far my favorite I have seen online is the Prowler 15. Thanks guys


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

hard to be the prowler trident series...ive been yakin i guess goin on 3 or 4 years now, and this will be my 3rd yak, and its by far my favorite. Ocean Kayak 13' Prowler Trident Angler.

Im fairly good size guy, 6'1 230, and its plenty stable for my big arse, and has nice speed, tracks well too, and is a dry ride. plenty of storage for whatever you want to store, and can keep rods inside and easily get them out after a surf launch 




Jesse


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A second vote for the OK 13. I love mine.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

OK's are tough to beat. I've had 3 and loved them all. A Trident is faster than a Big Game. I'd suggest the Big Game for bigger guys >250 pounds.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

jesse- hows the seal around that rod pod workin. seems like it would wear out quick and let a lot of water in the hull. not a bad lookin yak though.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

reelax84 said:


> jesse- hows the seal around that rod pod workin. seems like it would wear out quick and let a lot of water in the hull. not a bad lookin yak though.


no problemo yet, and when i get home, i hit the whole yak hard w/ spray nozel on hose, and not a drip has gotten in so far.

plus, if i wanted too, i could get like 5' of tubing, and make a REALLY tight seal. but, as of right now, i see no reason to. 





Jesse


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

What kinda tubing would you use?.Just in case I have a need for it on my 15.
Thanx n advance.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

bbcroaker said:


> What kinda tubing would you use?.Just in case I have a need for it on my 15.
> Thanx n advance.


http://www.globalsources.com/gsol/I/Black-Rubber-Hose/p/sm/1004277389.htm

some type of thin-walled black flexible hose. i think 3/8 or even slightly thinner would tighten up that wiggle there is if you dont get the rod pod on just right. could hold it in place w/ a little marine goop.

i would think that a local Ace Hardware store, or something like that should have it pretty cheap and able to buy it Per-Ft. 




Jesse


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Rubber tubing*

Sounds like rubber weatherstripping would work. Surgical tubing, maybe?


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Thanks guys..Probably ride in a few kayaks before I make a final choice. what is the pro's/cons to 13 vs. 15 ft? Good stuff.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

13 costs less, turns easier, doesn't track as well
15 is faster, tracks straighter, doesn't turn as quickly.

I llike a 14 or 15 foot boat because I tend to cover a lot of water. I bought a new Big Game a few weeks ago thinking it'd be the cat's azz.... Sold it after taking it out 3 times.
It wasn't the right boat for 6-8 miles of paddling against the tide. It was PERFECT for standing up fly fishing the flats once I got there.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Thanks. So trading manueverability for speed? We wanna cover some ground..Leaning toward the 15. Do you all use one anchor or 2? How bad is the drift on a normal day say wind at 5 knots as opposed to a rough day? Basically what I am asking is are there ways to focus more on fishing than worrying about keeping the boat in line or on spot?


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

*Drift*

The thing about yak fishing is there's not a whole lot of profile to catch the wind, but you ARE lighter weight and so that's the trade-off. An anchor trolley will solve both the problem of staying 'in line' and 'on spot', slide your anchor line up and down the trolley rope however you need to. And you can try checking out a 'drift anchor'; it's like a big underwater windsock that will slow your drift (wind drift; if there's a current there it'll pull you along faster).


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a trick for drifting down current slowly that works pretty well.
I put 2-3 pounds on cast net weights in line on a piece of 550 cord and let it drag behind the yak. 
THe way I have it set up is slide on weight, tie a knot, another weight, another knot. If I get hung up or sliced up on oysters I don't lose it all and leave a big pile of lead on the bottom.

You can do the same thing with a piece of chain... I just happened to have a whole lotta cast net weights at home.


----------



## Coffeeguy (May 27, 2006)

550 cord is my friend in the field! And on the yak. Fantastic idea!


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

F n a. Really pissed that I spent all my money and can't drive to the obx this weekend and fish) Fayetteville is the armpit of the world. Jk. Thanks for the drift advice; Busting out some 550 cord whenever I get my kayak...


----------

